# This may gross you out... BEWARE!



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

YUCK!!

BLAH


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ewwwwwwww


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

f*cking **** need to be killed


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

What like it's a big suprise that he's a homosexual.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

anotherreject04 said:


> f*cking **** need to be killed
> [snapback]998347[/snapback]​


I agree its distrubing but settle down


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

diceman69 said:


> What like it's a big suprise that he's a homosexual.
> [snapback]998354[/snapback]​


i know... but hes getting married??


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

he is gay its not that big of a deal, but it is kinda nasty that he is marrying a nother dude.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

as soon as 2 girls hooked up everybody in here is drooling.
But now as it looks when it comes to ****'s everybody is disgusted...

Face it some people on this planet are GAY!! and like straight people they want to build up a life and spend forever with eachother.

What's so gross about that??


----------



## jeffVmahar (Mar 31, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> he is gay its not that big of a deal, but it is kinda nasty that he is marrying a nother dude.
> [snapback]998359[/snapback]​


I feel bad for their mothers.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

gay/bi/whatever if people love each other who are you to judge ??


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

RedBelly Dom said:


> he is gay its not that big of a deal, but it is kinda nasty that he is marrying a nother dude.
> [snapback]998359[/snapback]​


So...him sticking his c*ck in his partners ass is ok, but as soon as they decide the want to get married, it's disgusting?

Your logic is weird.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

to a straight man... this is disgusting...


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah ur right the hole things pretty nasty but its not nice to make fun of people and hurt there feelings, even though elton john sucks at seeing and he is gay


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

fuckin gay's


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

RedBelly Dom said:


> yeah ur right the *hole things pretty nasty *
> [snapback]998431[/snapback]​


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

some you you guys need to get in touch with reality and grow up a bit.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I never want to grow up... heheh


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What's so gross about him getting married ? Everyone already knew he was gay


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> f*cking **** need to be killed
> [snapback]998347[/snapback]​





king red belly said:


> fuckin gay's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the both of you deserve to be banned. If those comments were direct towards black people you would have been, so why not when its directed to gay people?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> some you you guys need to get in touch with reality and grow up a bit.
> [snapback]998442[/snapback]​


Yep!

Why do you guys care so much? As long as they're not f*cking your ass, what's the big deal.

I never knew there were so many ignorant people on this site


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

This is what is gross


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> to a straight man... this is disgusting...
> [snapback]998430[/snapback]​


Again, your logic is amazing.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

no it is unnatural and furthermore being pushed onto people by the media and pop culture


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> anotherreject04 said:
> 
> 
> > f*cking **** need to be killed
> ...


I agree!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

if the dude is happy marry another dude thats his business. i
would not marry a dude but i know a lot of girls out there i wouldn't marry either.

denis leary said it best "if the dude wants to f*ck a sheep, and i am not a sheep, give him a sheep and move away."


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> What's so gross about him getting married ? Everyone already knew he was gay
> [snapback]998447[/snapback]​


word. my whole theory on faggory is, as long as your not prancing around in my face having yourself a fairy good ol' time, you can do whatever the hell you want. so, in conclusion let these two canal pals do their thing. ok?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> no it is unnatural and furthermore being pushed onto people by the media and pop culture
> [snapback]998453[/snapback]​


wearing make-up is unnatural, cosmetic surgery is unnatural, keeping fish in a tank is unnatural. I hope you find all these just as disgusiting?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont not care what you guys say... its gross...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

the superbowl is gay..............

Damn ignorence....

And if these 2 where a couple of busty blond babes having a go on each other
U would be cleaning ur monitor right about now.
So get a life and get back into the real world.


----------



## Wardix (Mar 6, 2005)

As long as YOU don't have to, it's ok!! 
They are not doing any harm to anybody else so, back off.

You don't even have to grow up to accept that everyone is more free than ever before, just be glad!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> no it is unnatural and furthermore being pushed onto people by the media and pop culture
> [snapback]998453[/snapback]​


Yes! It's a **** conspiracy to erode good christian morals and is ultimately funded by the fashion moguls looking to capitalize on a more ***** world where everyone buys designer clothes! Nobody can stop them, they have secret signals for each other like where they wear their earings or key chains and they may fly the innocuous banner of the rainbow but make no mistake, gayism is the new communism for this millenia. Trust nobody man, your neighbour could even be an undercover gay just waiting to burst out of the closet and force his penis and gay values on you!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

you guys need to grow up. theres nothing wrong with gay people. its 2005. wake up and smell the coffee. they are human beings just like us.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

stay in your closet Elton John and lock it for good


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

If I see lezbians, its different... because GAYS are not attractive to a straight man... your arguement is pointless... I never said I dont like lezbians... just gay men...


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> anotherreject04 said:
> 
> 
> > f*cking **** need to be killed
> ...


I agree too. There's no way members should be allowed to say that kind of sh*t. I'm really disapointed by the ignorance of some of the members on here.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> f*cking **** need to be killed
> [snapback]998347[/snapback]​


this coming from a reject...Just stay in your corner and keep quiet.


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

sick.....


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

COMEON GUYS FREE YER ASSES
(sorry if i offended you its a joke)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

?? Are people really that ignorant? I don't agree with homosexuality but I don't oppress it. As long as I'm not affected I don't see the difference gay marriage is doing. He's gay and getting married, leave him alone.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

:nod: yeah crazy clowns right


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> COMEON GUYS FREE YER ASSES
> (sorry if i offended you its a joke)
> [snapback]998839[/snapback]​


oh man what the hell is up with that pic


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

they look so happy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jesus Christ, I knew there were some ignorant, narrowminded pricks on this site, but damn, this is just ridiculous...









Warnings for those that went too far, and the next one that goes overboard will be suspended for at least a week


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Rikimaru said:


> as soon as 2 girls hooked up everybody in here is drooling.
> But now as it looks when it comes to ****'s everybody is disgusted...
> 
> Face it some people on this planet are GAY!! and like straight people they want to build up a life and spend forever with eachother.
> ...


In total agreement, I just don't like Elton John, but that's not the point!


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

i agree i think alot of you are being narrowminded and just plain immature, as long as they dont bother you or me why the f*ck should you care what a celebrity whom you will never meet or see in real life (not tv) does or says! its just plain stupidity saying things like that!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Well I guess I am the way I am because when I lived in the desert (Palm Springs), they were more than OPENLY gay...

for instance, if they saw you kissing your girlfriend (like in public), they would say "hey, get lost" or "get a room" or even "why dont you just Fck her". They were VERY aggressive and did not tolerate straight people much. I believe Palm Springs is the MOST densely populated gay community.

The WORST time for this was the "AIDS Walk". They would come with all of their flags and stupid stuff. As if the Walk was about being gay... They are pretty mean to women too... if a chick is dressed to impress, they would shout "look at the slut" or "someone is going to get free sex tonight"... trust me, they are MEAN!

but I cannot say that all of them are this way..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor Mortiz - now I am 100 % convinced that you wanted Bush to lose the election cause you think Bush is too liberal towards gays and Cheney's daughter is a lesbian..


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> you guys need to grow up. theres nothing wrong with gay people. its 2005. wake up and smell the coffee. they are human beings just like us.
> [snapback]998584[/snapback]​


Yes there is something wrongh with gay marriage. God created Adam & Eve, not Adam & Steve!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Trevor said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > you guys need to grow up. theres nothing wrong with gay people. its 2005. wake up and smell the coffee. they are human beings just like us.
> ...


That may work for the believers amongst us, but to non-believers Adam and Eve, Steve or whoever do not exist, thus making your point irrelevant...

Imo. God didn't create: God was created.
And many think the same (gays included).


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > WorldBelow07 said:
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that homosexuality is wrong. I just don't believe that a church should recognize them as a couple, nor having/adopting kids for that matter. If god created them to be the way they are (being homosexual) then they should accept the fact that having childen or getting married is not an option. Is is natural for two men to have a baby? No. Is it natural for two women to have kids? No.

I have a feeling this thread is long from being over.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Did God create us to endulge ourselves in casual sex, sex for other reasons than reproduction? As much as starting a relationship with someone from the same sex: in both cases the answer is no.
And yet being gay should be enough reason to restrict civil rights, but at the same time most people, religious ones included (also those that do not agree with homosexuality), have no problems whatsoever with casual sex (although it's equally unnatural).

People should believe in whatever they think is right, but this heavily reeks like double standards to me: restricting other's rights is fine because I don't agree with what they do, but keep your fingers away from my rights...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor Mortiz - now I am 100 % convinced that you wanted Bush to lose the election cause you think Bush is too liberal towards gays and Cheney's daughter is a lesbian..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh i was laughing so hard at some of the stuff in this thread.

Btw it kind of makes you wonder who's gay on this site after a couple of post I've read here on this thread. Ah who cares anyways. I can tell you one thing though all the gay men that live here in w.p.b. fl are very nice. It's the butch dikes you have to worry about. Those things hate men with a passion.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

themainman said:


> Oh i was laughing so hard at some of the stuff in this thread.
> 
> Btw it kind of makes you wonder who's gay on this site after a couple of post I've read here on this thread. Ah who cares anyways. I can tell you one thing though all the gay men that live here in w.p.b. fl are very nice. It's the butch dikes you have to worry about. Those things hate men with a passion.
> [snapback]999731[/snapback]​


What's wrong with butch ***** ??









sincerely,

Rosie O'Doughnut


----------



## Wardix (Mar 6, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> anotherreject04 said:
> 
> 
> > f*cking **** need to be killed
> ...


I agree........there is freedom of speeche, only think before you talk if you want to be taken serious. This reaction can only be from dumb people.

It's the same that you would say that i'm sick becuase i like a cat and you don't!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't understand the vehement opposition some people have for gay marriage.

Can anyone articulate an argument for me why two men or women shouldn't have the same rights to enter into the covenant of a legal marriage?

The gays aren't asking for anything but an acceptance of their lifestyle as a legitimate way to live.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> you guys need to grow up. theres nothing wrong with gay people. its 2005. wake up and smell the coffee. they are human beings just like us.
> [snapback]998584[/snapback]​


before you know it there wont be anything wrong with pedofiles either









no seriously, even if say, a 12 y old girl has consensual(sp?) sex with a 40 y old man its considerd pedofilism or whatever.

before you know it screwing animals will be natural as well.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > you guys need to grow up. theres nothing wrong with gay people. its 2005. wake up and smell the coffee. they are human beings just like us.
> ...


wow.. maybe youre right...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I myself don't have problems with gays. People are free do whatever they want. So long as it two consenting adults. Do I agree with gays getting married, no I do not. I firmly believe that marriage is between a man and a women. But I still feel that gays should be allowed to have civil union. I do not believe that 2 men or 2 women should raise a child but I will leave that up to the courts. Lots of childern are raised by parents that treat them wrong. Who knows maybe gay couples can raise childern better then some stright couples. But childern should be raised by a man or a women. Only time will tell if childern rasied by a gay couples affects the childs life.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think children NEED BOTH parents... a MAN and a WOMAN...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think children NEED BOTH parents... a MAN and a WOMAN...
> [snapback]999806[/snapback]​


I agree with you 100% but only time will tell if childern raised by gay couples works or dosent work.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> I myself don't have problems with gays. People are free do whatever they want. So long as it two consenting adults. Do I agree with gays getting married, no I do not. I firmly believe that marriage is between a man and a women. But I still feel that gays should be allowed to have civil union. I do not believe that 2 men or 2 women should raise a child but I will leave that up to the courts. Lots of childern are raised by parents that treat them wrong. Who knows maybe gay couples can raise childern better then some stright couples. But childern should be raised by a man or a women. Only time will tell if childern rasied by a gay couples affects the childs life.
> [snapback]999804[/snapback]​












good post


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think children NEED BOTH parents... a MAN and a WOMAN...
> [snapback]999806[/snapback]​


that is the idea of a nuclear family - a patriatch and a matriarch, so I agree with you there but like sadboy said - time will tell. If all other things are the same - like if you discount abusive families, etc.. I would definitely say a child is better off raised by a heterosexual couple


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> before you know it there wont be anything wrong with pedofiles either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being gay hurts no one, they are both concensual males and made their own mind up.

Paedofiles (sp?) hurt many people, not only the child involved but also their family, friends, etc. Plus their is an age limit for a reason for sex, even if a 12yo said it was concensual the average 12yo isnt in the right frame of mind to make that decision.

And having sex with animals may not hurt anyone, but in the long run it causes potential disease problems (like AIDS). Not forgetting cruelty to animals.

Hence why the above two are illegal but being gay isnt.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think children NEED BOTH parents... a MAN and a WOMAN...
> [snapback]999806[/snapback]​


what about chidren raised just by their father because their mum ran out on them, died, or whatever. They turn out OK dont they?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

more than likely, NO


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

GOOD FOR THEM. I am glad he found someone!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> more than likely, NO
> [snapback]999861[/snapback]​


thats one hell of a generalisation. I know many people who have only been raised by one parent, and not one of them turned out bad, infact a large majority of them are now in very important jobs (couple of doctors, police and one training to be a solicitor!)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"studies have shown that a large percent of kids that grow up without both parents are likely to be drug addicts, criminals... " -Tom Leykis


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> what about chidren raised just by their father because their mum ran out on them, died, or whatever. They turn out OK dont they?
> [snapback]999857[/snapback]​


I have many friend who rasied by one parent. Yes, them may have turned out okay but they all told me that something was missing in their life.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> "studies have shown that a large percent of kids that grow up without both parents are likely to be drug addicts, criminals... " -Tom Leykis
> [snapback]999887[/snapback]​


Without a link to back that up it's nothing but just hollow words, without any value whatsoever. While you're at it, a link to show that quote's actual scientific value would also be nice.

I know plenty of people that have been raised by just one of their parents, and also a few that have been raised by gay couples: none of them is weird, rabid, anti-social or whatever. I'm not saying it proves anything, but saying you need both parents during childhood without anything to back it up is a gross generalisation indeed (although not uncommon here).


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

http://www.olin.wustl.edu/macarthur/workin...-mclanahan2.htm


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

there you go sweetie!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

shoot, while im at it...

having a father in the house also increases childrens grades...

http://www.olin.wustl.edu/macarthur/workin...-mclanahan2.htm


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that homosexuality is wrong. I just don't believe that a church should recognize them as a couple, nor having/adopting kids for that matter. If god created them to be the way they are (being homosexual) then they should accept the fact that having childen or getting married is not an option. Is is natural for two men to have a baby? No. Is it natural for two women to have kids? No.
> 
> I have a feeling this thread is long from being over.
> [snapback]999675[/snapback]​





sadboy1981 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I think children NEED BOTH parents... a MAN and a WOMAN...
> ...


Children raised by gay parents lead a very normal life and grow up fine. There's nothing wrong with them having or adopting children otherwise why would adopting agencies give them children in the first place. The most important thing is that the child gets love and that has nothing todo with the sex of the parents.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I didnt know they allowed gay couples to adopt... IS THAT TRUE?!?!


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

yes, not sure about every state though.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I thought i heard about a case where a gay couple tried to sue in order to adopt a child... i may be wrong though..

well that is news to me...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i dont care if the married

the f*ck that,s more disgusting fore me then that the are getting married !!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I find it amazing how narrow minded some people can be. Because they come from a protected background doesnt mean that everyone is afforded that kind of sheltering. 
Who cares if gays get married? Making marrage a religious union is a weak argument....it has not been that for 50 years. It is a government institution now run in the US by the states. If it still had anything to do with religion how can you get a tax break with the seperation of church and state? How could you go to the court house and get married? How can Joe shmoe get a license to marry people in the fricken mail? How can you be married by Elvis in Las Vegas? So just remove religion out of the argument and what do you have left? A bunch of biggots trying to infringe on peoples rights to equal protection under the law. Are you really affected if Mary can add Jane to her health policy? Do you really care that much if they can file a Joint tax return? Because if you do then you have too much time on your hands. 
And to even compare gays/lesbians with pedophilia is so fricken ignorant.

Ok...Im done!


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

I did a quick Google search and apparently even South African gays can adopt children. Why wouldn't they be allowed to?


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I find it amazing how narrow minded some people can be. Because they come from a protected background doesnt mean that everyone is afforded that kind of sheltering.
> Who cares if gays get married? Making marrage a religious union is a weak argument....it has not been that for 50 years. It is a government institution now run in the US by the states. If it still had anything to do with religion how can you get a tax break with the seperation of church and state? How could you go to the court house and get married? How can Joe shmoe get a license to marry people in the fricken mail? How can you be married by Elvis in Las Vegas? So just remove religion out of the argument and what do you have left? A bunch of biggots trying to infringe on peoples rights to equal protection under the law. Are you really affected if Mary can add Jane to her health policy? Do you really care that much if they can file a Joint tax return? Because if you do then you have too much time on your hands.
> And to even compare gays/lesbians with pedophilia is so fricken ignorant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

What do you call a bouncer at a gay bar?

A flame thrower.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I find it amazing how narrow minded some people can be. Because they come from a protected background doesnt mean that everyone is afforded that kind of sheltering.
> Who cares if gays get married? Making marrage a religious union is a weak argument....it has not been that for 50 years. It is a government institution now run in the US by the states. If it still had anything to do with religion how can you get a tax break with the seperation of church and state? How could you go to the court house and get married? How can Joe shmoe get a license to marry people in the fricken mail? How can you be married by Elvis in Las Vegas? So just remove religion out of the argument and what do you have left? A bunch of biggots trying to infringe on peoples rights to equal protection under the law. Are you really affected if Mary can add Jane to her health policy? Do you really care that much if they can file a Joint tax return? Because if you do then you have too much time on your hands.
> And to even compare gays/lesbians with pedophilia is so fricken ignorant.
> 
> ...


That is your opinion that Marriage is not religious. Some people get married in a church...







and not by elvis


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I find it amazing how narrow minded some people can be. Because they come from a protected background doesnt mean that everyone is afforded that kind of sheltering.
> Who cares if gays get married? Making marrage a religious union is a weak argument....it has not been that for 50 years. It is a government institution now run in the US by the states. If it still had anything to do with religion how can you get a tax break with the seperation of church and state? How could you go to the court house and get married? How can Joe shmoe get a license to marry people in the fricken mail? How can you be married by Elvis in Las Vegas? So just remove religion out of the argument and what do you have left? A bunch of biggots trying to infringe on peoples rights to equal protection under the law. Are you really affected if Mary can add Jane to her health policy? Do you really care that much if they can file a Joint tax return? Because if you do then you have too much time on your hands.
> And to even compare gays/lesbians with pedophilia is so fricken ignorant.
> 
> ...


well that sums it up for me, excellent post!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

lizo0110 said:


> I did a quick Google search and apparently even South African gays can adopt children. Why wouldn't they be allowed to?
> [snapback]999981[/snapback]​


not that they shouldn't, i just did not know that... thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> lizo0110 said:
> 
> 
> > I did a quick Google search and apparently even South African gays can adopt children. Why wouldn't they be allowed to?
> ...


You're still not very enlightened if you think that it's not ok.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Posting up those polls is pointless. We're talking about gays being allowed to adopt. And last time I checked, a vast majority of orphans aren't being adopted.

So what's worse, being bounced around from foster-home to foster-home where their prime motivation is supplimental income, or being adopted by a gay couple that wants to start a family?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I do not think it is BEST for children... and now that i think about it... i do NOT think it's good for kids...


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

Give me one good example for why it wouldn't be good.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What's best for a child is to have it's birth parents back (in most cases), but that's not an option, so what's your arguement?

You're not following my logic here. The point is, those polls are from children who live with thier natural parents, or parent.

Chances are, children who are orphans are going to have some problems, whether it's now or later in life. So what's more damaging, not having a family at all, or being adopted by a gay couple?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I do not think it is BEST for children... and now that i think about it... i do NOT think it's good for kids...
> [snapback]1000024[/snapback]​


Your right...I can see how it would be better for a kid to be stuck in a foster home where the father comes home drunk and beats the wife and kids....then to be in a stable enviorment where they are loved by 2 people that just happen to be of the same sex.....your argument makes perfect sense.


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

What do you say to your kids when they see two guys walking down the sidewalk holding hands or kissing or something of that nature?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think it is BEST for children... and now that i think about it... i do NOT think it's good for kids...
> ...


in that case, maybe you're right, but that is the worst case scenario...

Gays can beat their loved ones too... you are one sided. compare the same situation... a GOOD hetero couple or a good **** couple, which is better?

that is what I thought!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

oompalumpa61 said:


> What do you say to your kids when they see two guys walking down the sidewalk holding hands or kissing or something of that nature?
> [snapback]1000057[/snapback]​


Do your kids ask everytime they see a hetro couple holding hands? I would think the question would be a simple one....just tell them the truth. It is amazing how intelligent kids can be.



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


You have just contridicted your entire argument.....it is better for the child to be in a loving parental relationship then an abusive one...no matter if the parents are of the same sex or not. And if both couples are loving and financialy sound I dont think it would matter one way or the other who is rasing the child...they will be better off then half the foster kids in this country...and many kids in the so called "normal" family.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> a GOOD hetero couple or a good **** couple, which is better?
> [snapback]1000083[/snapback]​


It doesn't matter what couple is better. The point is that straight couples don't even adopt half of the orphans we have here. So why are we stopping a large grouple of people from adopting? Personally, if I was an orphan, I'd rather be adopted by a gay couple than not have a family at all.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> in that case, maybe you're right, but that is the worst case scenario...
> 
> Gays can beat their loved ones too... you are one sided. compare the same situation... a GOOD hetero couple or a good **** couple, which is better?
> 
> ...


Yeah but you also forget that people with aggression problems wouldnt be adopting children in the first place, and even if they did adopted children are closely monitored. So the chances of it happening are very slim.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah man...the hetro family is the way to go!


> Each week, child protective services (CPS) agencies throughout the United States receive more than 50,000 reports of suspected child abuse or neglect. In 2002, 2.6 million reports concerning the welfare of approximately 4.5 million children were made.
> 
> In approximately two-thirds (67 percent) of these cases, the information provided in the report was sufficient to prompt an assessment or investigation. *As a result of these investigations, approximately 896,000 children were found to have been victims of abuse or neglect-an average of more than 2,450 children per day*.


I think it would be interesting to find out how many of those cases were by same sex couples that had adopted a child. I would be willing to be that the number would be amazingly low.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah man...the hetro family is the way to go!
> 
> 
> > Each week, child protective services (CPS) agencies throughout the United States receive more than 50,000 reports of suspected child abuse or neglect. In 2002, 2.6 million reports concerning the welfare of approximately 4.5 million children were made.
> ...


I too think the number would be very low; but only because same sex couples are not recognized as parents in more than 35 of US states


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

It's still too soon to determine what kind of an effect same-sex parents have on a child, as it's a recently new situation. Hetero parents wind up screwing you up no matter what they try to do, having a kid raised by a nannie screws them up, too, so who knows what the outcome will be when you have a kid grow up watching two men hugging and kissing...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > you guys need to grow up. theres nothing wrong with gay people. its 2005. wake up and smell the coffee. they are human beings just like us.
> ...


I agree .
It is totally Wrong


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> It's still too soon to determine what kind of an effect same-sex parents have on a child, as it's a recently new situation. Hetero parents wind up screwing you up no matter what they try to do, having a kid raised by a nannie screws them up, too, so who knows what the outcome will be when you have a kid grow up watching two men hugging and kissing...
> [snapback]1000143[/snapback]​


generalisation there!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah man...the hetro family is the way to go!
> ...


Is that the only reason? I would tend to think adoptive parents in general would make up a very low percentage of those cases. I would say that the highest number would be comprised of the so called "normal" family.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I too think the number would be very low; but only because same sex couples are not recognized as parents in more than 35 of US states
> [snapback]1000134[/snapback]​


You could look at Per Capita results instead of Total Number. 15 states should be enough to get an idea of what's going on.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

it's not legal in many areas... so the numbers you quoted are useless...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> it's not legal in many areas... so the numbers you quoted are useless...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





scrappydoo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I too think the number would be very low; but only because same sex couples are not recognized as parents in more than 35 of US states
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

but there are no numbers of how many gays are abusive...

maybe 75% of gays are abusive and 65% of hetero are...

or maybe 25% or gays are and 35% of heteros are...

that number is a sum... you are assuming that the gay population is in the 0% contributing factor...


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > WorldBelow07 said:
> ...


and what exactly does that have to do with gay people? Gay means same sex, not kids, not animals. you point makes no sense what so ever


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

what defines a kid? the law right?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Is that the only reason? I would tend to think adoptive parents in general would make up a very low percentage of those cases. I would say that the highest number would be comprised of the so called "normal" family.
> [snapback]1000153[/snapback]​


Why do you think that ? I've read some horror stories about some adoptive families in local newspapers here in Indy; and some adoption agencies have under scrutiny because of cases of abuse and neglect. These cases were all hetero couples, btw


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the only reason? I would tend to think adoptive parents in general would make up a very low percentage of those cases. I would say that the highest number would be comprised of the so called "normal" family.
> ...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the only reason? I would tend to think adoptive parents in general would make up a very low percentage of those cases. I would say that the highest number would be comprised of the so called "normal" family.
> ...


Im speaking about above the board adoptions. Of course there will be some cases of abuse but in general, I would think that the financial stress and determination it takes to adopt a child would mainly be carried out by people that would cherish the experience. And the added qualifications if you are a single person (which would cover the gay population) would be that much more stringent.

Kind of like the kid that works to by a car on his own, and the kid that is given one....in general who takes better care of their car?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the only reason? I would tend to think adoptive parents in general would make up a very low percentage of those cases. I would say that the highest number would be comprised of the so called "normal" family.
> ...


Im speaking about above the board adoptions. Of course there will be some cases of abuse but in general, I would think that the financial stress and determination it takes to adopt a child would mainly be carried out by people that would cherish the experience. And the added qualifications if you are a single person (which would cover the gay population) would be that much more stringent.

Kind of like the kid that works to by a car on his own, and the kid that is given one....in general who takes better care of their car?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

i dont much agree with it --- BUT people are entitled to do whatever makes them happy as long as they are not harming anyone else.. I say, go for it if that makes you happy and they are two consenting adults!

*







racists ---*


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Racists??


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

FYI not all children raised by homosexuals are adopted. A child could be born into a heterosexual family and then they get divorced and then whomever gets legal guardianship gets in to a homosexual relationship. Sorry if that didn't make sense I was just trying to put another light on the situation.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Nethius said:


> BUBBA said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


The point is that its not Natural, Homosexuality, Pedophilism, Sex with animals,
none of it is natural or ever has been.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> The point is that its not Natural, Homosexuality, Pedophilism, Sex with animals,
> none of it is natural or ever has been.
> [snapback]1000644[/snapback]​


Animals exhibit homosexual behavior. There goes the "It's not natural" theory.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i think its wonderful they're getting married. they've been together longer than a lot of straight couples and if they want to do it its THEIR business and who are you to judge?

btw... the bit about the gay male/ass penetration thing..... i don't get it. when its two guys its gross. but when its a girl a lot of guys practically get off on just the thought of it. double standards are just pathetic.

edit: rigor, my best friend's mother has a signifigant other of the same gender. she and her sister were raised in a home with a gay mom and her lover - the mom realized she was gay after having been in a married relationship with a husband and having two children and realizing that being married to a man made her MISERABLE. most children are just happy to live in a household with two OR ONE loving parent, and as long as they do their personal best for the child and raise them with a sense of decency, i don't think there is any problem. Jess & Em are incredibly well adjusted kids and I have seen them handle situations in their life better than most kids who grew up in "normal" families.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i think its wonderful they're getting married. they've been together longer than a lot of straight couples and if they want to do it its THEIR business and who are you to judge?
> 
> btw... the bit about the gay male/ass penetration thing..... i don't get it. when its two guys its gross. but when its a girl a lot of guys practically get off on just the thought of it. double standards are just pathetic.
> [snapback]1000704[/snapback]​


Great post Tinkerbelle... I totally agree!


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

what can he say he loves anal


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

im not gay but i can learn 
i think these two guys inspire me the most about homosexuality


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > i think its wonderful they're getting married. they've been together longer than a lot of straight couples and if they want to do it its THEIR business and who are you to judge?
> ...


heeey !! where've you been ?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


I have been killing myself in school! I think my brain is fried now


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > *DaisyDarko* said:
> ...


*cough* you need a break


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Racists??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya







racists!!! To help you better understand below is a definition from Websters dictionary...



Websters Dictionary said:


> Racism has historically been defined as the belief that race is the primary determinant of human capacities, that a certain race is inherently superior or inferior to others, and/or that individuals should be treated differently according to their racial designation.*Sometimes racism means beliefs, practices, and institutions that discriminate against people based on their perceived or ascribed race. * There is a growing, but somewhat controversial, opinion that racism is a system of oppression -


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

A mans penis was not created to go in the poop shoot of another man.

Its for reproduction.

Gay people are f*cking insane.









one more thing, this persona of guys gettig off on lesbians is BS, it doesn't do sh*t for me...
all te ****** I saw in Seattle were hairy, pissed off ***** that looked like little fat dudes. Didn't turn me on one bit LMAO.


----------



## Wardix (Mar 6, 2005)

Sofa N Obie said:


> A mans penis was not created to go in the poop shoot of another man.
> 
> Its for reproduction.
> 
> ...


Stupid and Dumb


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Wardix said:


> Sofa N Obie said:
> 
> 
> > A mans penis was not created to go in the poop shoot of another man.
> ...


And possibly banned for a week or more...



Judazzz said:


> Jesus Christ, I knew there were some ignorant, narrowminded pricks on this site, but damn, this is just ridiculous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, he's gone for a while









A penis was also not created to have casual sex (that humans and bonobo's do it nonetheless doesn't it make it their dick's intended purpose) -from a nature point of view the sole purpose of a penis is reproduction and reproduction only.
Yet hardly anyone will (openly) denounce casual sex, those that say homosexuality is unnatural in the least: hypocrisy reigns supreme here.
Pointing judgemental fingers seems a national sport, but looking in the mirror is too confronting


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that its not Natural, Homosexuality, Pedophilism, Sex with animals,
> ...


That dosent mean its natural. Do any species exhibit that kind of behavior? no only small % of individual animals do, because the natural purpose for sexuality is Procreation(sp?)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yup, he's gone for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, we piss with it too...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

why did he get banned? all he said was that he felt gays are insane...

hmmm


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Racists??
> ...


Homosexuality has NOTHING TO DO WITH RACE...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> why did he get banned? all he said was that he felt gays are insane...
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ...


would it of been OK for you if he had said

black people are f*cking insane







?

No? Didnt think so. He would of been banned for that so why not for calling Gay people f*cking insane?!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

calling someone insane is not crossing the line, right? maybe its the smilie that got him banned?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> calling someone insane is not crossing the line, right? maybe its the smilie that got him banned?
> [snapback]1001759[/snapback]​


he got banned because he's an annoying prick and him and his wife share their username - hence Sofa AND Obie - p*ssy whooped


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> calling someone insane is not crossing the line, right? maybe its the smilie that got him banned?
> [snapback]1001759[/snapback]​


insane no, calling a group of people f*cking insane with







that probably is over the line!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> why did he get banned? all he said was that he felt gays are insane...
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ...


He (they?) should have known better - if he read the thread and payed some attention, he knew he should have chosen his words with more care. If he wants to blame anyone, he should take a look in the mirror: it's his own dumb fault.

He's not banned btw.: he's suspended.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > calling someone insane is not crossing the line, right? maybe its the smilie that got him banned?
> ...


yeah, you're probably right


----------



## oblivion790 (Apr 3, 2005)

Gay men, Should be killed...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

oblivion790 said:


> Gay men, Should be killed...
> [snapback]1001807[/snapback]​


bye bye


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hahahaha

cool, we have someone on the board from Kuwait.. I guess for not much longer


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

anotherreject04 said:


> f*cking **** need to be killed
> [snapback]998347[/snapback]​


I don't see where the problem is ..... if they love each other and wanna get married, it's their right !
They are human beings after all !!!

but i agree that elton john is kind of disgusting !


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

oblivion790 said:


> Gay men, Should be killed...
> [snapback]1001807[/snapback]​


Damn, this thread is gonna cost us a lot of members









Next...


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

the ignorance on this planet atounds me. im not gay. but in my opinion the meaning of life is to enjoy yourself while your here. if you happen to like dudes and you are one, then sh*t get married what teh f*ck do i care??

your grossed out by the fact that they're getting married? why? are you that insecure with yourself that what someone else chooses to do with their life effects you? i feel sorry for the people who are "disturbed" by this.

EDIT: i think suspending people from p-fury is silly and pointless, this isn't middle school, if you say something that upsets someone enough so that some administrative action is necessary that action should be banning.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> EDIT: i think suspending people from p-fury is silly and pointless, this isn't middle school, if you say something that upsets someone enough so that some administrative action is necessary that action should be banning.
> [snapback]1001862[/snapback]​


I don't want to change people's idea's - they can believe in whatever they want to. No matter how dumb or ignorant it makes them look, it's still freedom of thought.
All I'm concerned about is the crap posted here that is not tolerated - hopefully the suspension is enough to make them realise that. And if not, suspensions will be replaced by permanent banishment.
The choice is up to them.

You can argue it can be seen as a restriction of one's freedom of speech: well, so be it then. We're not society: we're an on-line community with our own independent rules: respect for each other, and each other's lifestyle, religion, ethnicity, sexual preference, etc. is not a strict rule in real-world society, but here it is.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

What is this thread? A profanity checkpoint? "Excuse me sir, we don't approve of your tone or opinion, we're gonna have to ask you to step away from the keyboard"
















"Sir would you please not discuss





















in a derogatory manner"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No, it's our way to weed out the bad seeds...









Everyone who got dealt with in this thread can only blame himself: it's all described in our board rules (in such a way even IQ's of 50 should understand it), and if people willingly choose to give our rules the finger, the consequences are for them. No one forced them to write what they did: they choose to do so, knowing exactly in what kind of sticky situation it could bring them, and now they can face the consequences.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> No, it's our way to weed out the bad seeds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I was just trying to get everyone to lighten up.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree, Elton John is just gross lookin...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


Anything an animal does in the wild without outside influence is natural.

Here's a definition of Natural: existing in or in conformity with nature or the observable world.

An animal doing homosexual acts is "Existing in the observable world."

And yes, many species exhibit this kind of behavior, 450 species have been documented.

If the natural purpose for sexuality is procreation, then why do humans use it for pleasure a majority of the time? There are many animal species who use it for pleasure too.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thought there were only a few animals that do it for pleasure, humans being one...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> thought there were only a few animals that do it for pleasure, humans being one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant see any other reason behind it other than pleasure?!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i think it may be different for animals... some animals experience pain during sex...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I also heard that humans and dolphins are the only animals who have sex for pleasure


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that "pleasure" is probably there for procreation anyways...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i think it may be different for animals... some animals experience pain during sex...
> [snapback]1002252[/snapback]​


sorry, I ready what you wrote as meaning animals have gay sex for pleasure


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think animals have gay sex as a mistake or accident... since most of them do not feel pleasure anyways... but im no expert


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think animals have gay sex as a mistake or accident... since most of them do not feel pleasure anyways... but im no expert
> [snapback]1002285[/snapback]​


Animals can tell the difference, normally through smell. I'm no expert, but i'd guess lots of animals do it for pleasure.

Hell, I got 2 male cats, and before the younger one got neutered, he would constantly try to hump my other male cat. That could have jsut been becasue there were no female cats around? Like those guys in prison!

I take this topic a little to heart, not becaus I am gay, but because, I had a friend who was, and he ended up jumping off a bridge ending his life because of the attitudes like the ones expressed here.

Let people live theirs lives, and you live yours... thats all you gotta do!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I also heard that humans and dolphins are the only animals who have sex for pleasure
> [snapback]1002270[/snapback]​


i dunno.... my mom breeds chihuahuas and our one female, Tess, seems to really enjoy going to visit the stud dog. she gets all playful and happy around him and um... seems to enjoy it when they get it on. its kinda strange but... oh well.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I also heard that humans and dolphins are the only animals who have sex for pleasure
> ...


Well I admit I don't know too much about that stuff, it's just something that I've read in many different sources. Here is an article:

http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/pleasure.htm


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


mmmmm BW3's...

This thread is rediculous...
Personal preferrence, is just that personal preferrence.
People need to shut the hell up about what other people are doing. It's none of our business what anyone else is doing.
If someone doesn't like it, fine. But saying they need to die and it's gross, is stupid.
this ignorant closed minded bullshit has got to stop.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


So basically gay sex with animals is??? an accident?!? or what?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, let me flex my bio degrees here...

It happens in the wild with a number of species (as mentioned), it also happens with us (duh). It doesn't function for procreation USUALLY. There are examples where it does (see all female species of fish, lizard, etc.).

There are also studies of this being genetic and/or a brain morphology or embryology issue. If you have two male mice in a mouse's womb surrounding a female mouse embryo, that female mouse will act more masculine (hormonal influence of the male embryos).

If you're born with a brain or body or genetics that has you wired this way, why should you be predjudiced against? It is natural because natural variations in our bodies occur.

But, as civilized human beings, we should know that what consenting adults do is fine as long as no one's rights are hurt. Who really cares?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so basically, what you're saying is - a gay man is a man born with a female brain?


----------



## Runaway987 (Apr 27, 2005)

someone obviously intelligent said:


> Is is natural for two men to have a baby?


What is natural in the world that you live?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I would say that its not natural... and it cannot be good for the child...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> some you you guys need to get in touch with reality and grow up a bit.
> [snapback]998442[/snapback]​


f*ck that, reality is crowd controll should be implemented on all ****.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I would say that its not natural... and it cannot be good for the child...
> [snapback]1002705[/snapback]​


honestly, unless you've actually talked to kids who have been raised in same sex parents households don't even begin to presume. as i stated previously my friends jess and em were raised in a household with a mom and their mom's life partner. jess's good friends meg & alex were raised by her mom's very good friends chuck & brian. meg and alex were both HIV positive babies.

a lot of adoptive parents out there won't take HIV babies... chuck & brian opened their home and their hearts to these kids that everyone else passed up. HIV kids and other children born with diseases of similar natures are often the only children available to same sex partners. its a sad fact, but at least they make an effort where most others just pass the kids up because they were born at a loss.

edit: meg and alex are twins... chuck and brian were told that they could expect the kids to live to puberty if they were lucky. meg is currently attending UPenn and alex is at elizabethtown. they're 20 now.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This thread has crossed the line.


----------

